# 2008 AQHA Gray Gelding



## Mecate (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all, 

This is my 2008 gray gelding, "Gatto." Solitary Aztec Cat Quarter Horse

I got him in 2010 and started him myself. It took a while for me to find the time to work with him, so he's got a bit of a late start but is coming along really nice... he's really light and is starting to stop great on his hind end. I know it sounds a little cliche, but this horse really was born broke! He's been really nice to work with. 

He's foundation bred, but for some reason doesn't have the heavy build. He is only coming 5, but he doesn't look like he'll turn into a huge tank like his sire. He's got the lightness and moves of a cow horse. 

Anyway, here he is. Just wondering what you all thought of him! 






























Out to gather some cattle...


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know much, but I do know that I realllly like him! I can't ever see faults unless they're glaring, but as far as good things, he looks very proportional and has a nice, sloping shoulder. That's about all I've learned to pick out, and take it with a grain of salt because it might be wrong. 

But man is he a cutie...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mecate (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks! He went through a super awkward phase for a while, but he's finally growing into something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the photos aren't square on , so hard to make really accurat judgements (well, I doubt I could do that if it WAS square!)

Anyway, what I see I really like. He looks like he's well built, well balance and super cute. You don't want him anymore, right?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hes got nice straight forelegs- hinds are correct- slightly cowhocked- neck is undermuscled- lacks topline.

That horse should be a tank.. to me it looks like hes a little underweight and under muscled. 

He will be cute when muscled up and fattened up a little. He has a cute head.. diggin the rose grey color.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

There's not a ton of QH's that I like, but I really love this one!

He's got great conformation- this guy could do lots  He's got all the foundations for a big muscled up shoulder and butt, but its just not there yet, probably due to a combination of his young age and maybe nutrition. 

I agree this guy will look absolutely amazing with some muscle on him! He looks superb.


----------



## Mecate (Sep 16, 2010)

toto said:


> Hes got nice straight forelegs- hinds are correct- slightly cowhocked- neck is undermuscled- lacks topline.
> 
> That horse should be a tank.. to me it looks like hes a little underweight and under muscled.
> 
> He will be cute when muscled up and fattened up a little. He has a cute head.. diggin the rose grey color.


Thanks! We just got out of winter, so I haven't had much time to work him, so he's definitely out of shape!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I really like him. His neck is on the short side, and I wouldn't mind more angle in his hocks. They're somewhat straight. He's also somewhat downhill, but his shoulder is nice and he has adequate depth of heart girth. His pasterns look to be strong....perhaps even on the short side. His proportions look to be correct.


----------



## Mecate (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree with everyone else; this guy is very cute!! He gives off a good feeling of overall proportionality and balance. Neck is a little short but attaches very nicely at the shoulder. He has a very nice shoulder angle. Pasterns look good; short and compact but slightly sloped too. Croup is slightly steep but has good length and his hindquarters still look strong. He's a really cute little horse!


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Yours has more muscle that my almost 5 year old QH! 
Love his color. He seems well balanced too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is nice looking balanced horse. He will be fuller when he gets older. I have a QH gelding that just now got his height and he is 6. ( but his is a cripple  , so we dont work him, and he just hangs around until I decide he has to meet his maker ;( ..


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I think he looks pretty nice. By the way wherever it is you took these pictures it's gorgeous out there!


----------



## Mecate (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the kind words!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

